# Forenbersicht > Surfspots & Reiseinfos >  >  Windsurfen Anfang Oktober

## Gast

hi!

ich habe anfang oktober 2 wochen herbstferien... habe vor dann surfen zu gehen... habe bis jetzt meistens in grichenland gesurft (flachwasser), war im winter auch einmal auf fuerte, allerdings war die windausbeute zu dieser jahreszeit dort eher klglich.

wrde mich als ordentlichen surfer bezeichnen, habe etwas erfahrung in der welle (kleinere sprnge), manver wie powerhalse und wasserstart sitzen...
kann mir irgendwer einen guten spot fr die jahreszeit empfehlen? habe jetzt mein eigenes board (mistral 256 cm ca. 85l) und segel (5,1 und 6,5), wiege ca 63 kilo. weiss halt nicht, ob ich damit berall ins gleiten komme.

habe berlegt zum gardasee oder nach fehmarn zu fahren... was wrdet ihr mir empfehlen? oder weiss irgendwer einen gaaanz anderen viiel besseren spot? :)

gre, stefan

----------


## Max01

gardasee auf keinen Fall!!!!!  das ist nur im sommer bei thermik gut. ja fehmarn ist nicht schlecht.  
Ich fahre nach norderney, gleitwind 74%  laut surf :-)

----------


## Gast

Thx... :)

----------


## Max01

kein problem, zum gardasee nur im sommer, ist ja eh schon schweine teuer und wenn dann noch kein wind ist:-)

----------


## Trixxer

kommt aus niedersachsen?
also ich fahre in den herbstferien nach fehmarn - da sollte auch etwas wind sein (herbststrme) - hoffe ich zumindest ;)
am wulfener hals wird es durch das stehrevier auch nicht zu kalt und ist super zum manver ben.
sonst gibt es glaube ich auch einige wave spots auf fehmarn. wrd ich auch gerne mal auschecken.. 
mal sehn

viele gre
TrIxXeR

----------


## Gast

komme aus hessen....
werde jetzt aber wohl (mal wieder) nach griechenland gehn...ist immerhin im herbst noch super warum und der ein odere andere gute wind sollte mir sicher sein...!

gre, stefan

----------


## Gast

wie wrs den mit hyere? ich war 3 mal 1 woche im herbst da und hatte jedes mal super windausbeute von 100-70% und nie mehr als ein 4.2er gefahren dazu gemssigte brandung oder absolutes flachwasser,wie mal mag!ich geh dieses jahr wieder hin!
cu
jan

----------


## Max01

ich war im herbst auch einmal eine woche dort und hatte 1mal wind frs 7er :-)

----------


## Gast

bei mir wars immer brutal entweder mim 4.2 oder sogar 3 tage mit 3.0

----------


## Gast

mein tip ist die nordkste korsikas!

es ist brutal schn da, wasserfarben wie in der karibik, niemals berlaufen und die bedingungen heftig, wenn man will.
als ausgangspunkt wrde ich algjola oder calvi whlen.
wenn der mistral vorbeischaut, im herbst ist das sehr wahrscheinlich, findest du dann je nach vorliebe worldcup wave bedingungen oder flachwasserheizen mit 6+ Bft.

Es gibt soger ein outer-reef, das bei fett mistral masthoch werden kann sowohl auch noch andere winde als den mistral (transmontana, levante, ..), mit denen ich aber noch keine erfahrungen gemacht habe.

material: wavegerdel, fr die kleinen tage freestyle stuff.

mehr davon in einer surf von 98'.
ich war da, it was fun

hang loose

----------

